# Mojacar ( Morocco bound)



## Al Sourer (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi Fellow travellers, Anyone know of somewhere to discharge grey water and empty cassette?
Been moved on once now parked on beach just outside Mojacar
Thanks as always 
Al Sourer


----------



## shaunr68 (Feb 6, 2019)

Since you're headed south, there is an aire at Carboneras about 20 miles down the coast from you where you can pay 5 Euros for services or 8 to stay overnight including services.  It's on the app with the 4 in it (I know, a bit cryptic!)

EDIT:  It's also on the Dutch site, under the name El Rancho.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Feb 12, 2019)

The morocan authorities are clamping down on free camping and trying to get people to use camp sites so you may get moved on regularly. 
I would have thought that in such a dry country a nearby tree would welcome your grey water.


----------



## Stanski (Feb 19, 2019)

*No help , but hello*

We have made it to Bilbo's,  at site overlooking the city. Weather at 15deg during day, although cloudy.
Hope your travels are enjoyable, albeit move ons not welcome


----------



## Rockburner (Feb 25, 2019)

Since the WC app doesn't (IIRC) cover Spain I feel it's ok to recommend another app?

Try ********** - it's free, and you get 'some' information without registering, but you can register for free and get a lot more info.  If you buy an annual sub (€10 iirc) then you can download the full database and not have to rely on 3G.  There's loads of aires both free and paid for in Spain, ********** has the vast majority of them listed. 

(I'm not associated with P4N, just a happy user of the system)


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 26, 2019)

Our app does cover Spain, and Portugal, but to view the POIs you need to select the Custom POI category.


----------



## Rockburner (Feb 26, 2019)

POI Admin said:


> Our app does cover Spain, and Portugal, but to view the POIs you need to select the Custom POI category.



Ah, ok, thanks for that, I wasn't aware. 
Is there a reason it's done like that?


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 26, 2019)

The app pre-dates the addition of the Iberia POIs ...


----------



## Al Sourer (Feb 27, 2019)

*Morocco Bound  Marrakesh*



Stanski said:


> We have made it to Bilbo's,  at site overlooking the city. Weather at 15deg during day, although cloudy.
> Hope your travels are enjoyable, albeit move ons not welcome



Hi Stanski we are now in Marrakesh for a few days vans parked up near the centre, But we're enjoying a couple of nights ( courtesy of one of my sons) a rather luxurious Riad in the old Medina in the centre of the city 29 degrees yesterday! travelled down the coast taking about 10 days really good campsites ( 7/9 euro) and very safe , you can find places to wild camp but you will still probably end with a " guardian " to watch over more dirhams. Having a great time. After Marrakesh heading towards Casablanca via a couple of days parked. Up next to a old fort near Settat another month left!
Safe travels 
Alex ( Al Sourer)


----------



## roamingman (Feb 27, 2019)

Went with a Land Rover Defender camper, also 3 other Land Rover, and wild camped in the desert,

See vidio in 130sasha in  link below.


----------

